# Tips on Housetraining a Bullmastiff Puppy



## riprydah (Dec 21, 2007)

My wife and I took home a 4-month old bullmastiff puppy (Sammie) last Sunday, 12/16. We live in a condo, both work, and are gone at least 8-10 hours a day. She is confined to the kitchen during the day and sleeps in her crate at night.

Day 1 (12/17) = We decided not to leave her any water because we didn't want her to urinate all over the kitchen floor. She did drink an entire bowl of water before we left and peed several times outside. During the day, Sammie peed on the towel we left for her to lie on (versus the cold kitchen tiles) and outside her crate. We left her one pad in the kitchen the farthest area away from her crate, but she did not pee on the pad and did not poop.

Day 2 (12/18) = My wife was home all day and Sammie only has one accident.

Day 3 (12/19) = We still didn't leave her any water while we were gone. Before I went to work, I left her one training pad and she tore it to shreds. I then thought that training pads wouldn't be a good idea so we left her another towel to lie on. During the day, Sammie had peed several times and pooped once in the kitchen.

Day 4 (12/20) = Still no water while we were gone. During the day, she pooped once on the towel we left her and peed in an area near our fridge. Later, my wife and I decided to leave her a bowl of water throughout the day even though she may pee because we read (and I know it's common sense) that having water is important and puppies should be left with water while they are unattended.

Day 5 (12/21) = We left her a bowl of water. Put several training pads on the floor. Sprayed Bitter Yuck on the edges of the pads to try to prevent her from chewing them, and sprayed a scent in the middle of all the pads that are supposed to facilitate her to pee on the pads. I'm still at work and I'm curious to know what surprise she left for us.

When we're home, we only play with her in the kitchen until she pees and poops. Otherwise, she's crated and we take her outside at least once an hour. If she doesn't go within 5-10 minutes, we take her back directly to her crate.

We would like to train her to relieve herself on the training pads during the day but to go outside to do her business when we're home. I know this is a lot to ask from our puppy. I was just wondering if anyone has gone through this experience before and if they can offer any advice/suggestions/tips. Thanks.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I had trained my dog to go on pads and to go outside. What I did was get this huge pad that painters use to cover the floor to keep paint off it and I covered the area my puppy was in and I taped it down. After a few days I noticed on only went in one area of the room so I cut down the pad to that area and he still continued to go in that area. As he got older I took the pads up and have never looked back as he can hold it. With you I would just keep the dog in the crate, and not let it have free roam of the kitchen as it has already proved that it can't handle that privledge. Can neither of you all come home at lunch to let her out? If you can what I'd do is crate her and then come home for lunch and let her out and get a small amount of water and then before you leave take her out one last time and then put her back in her crate. If you can't come home at lunch then I'd hire a dog walker to come in half way thru the day to let the dog out and to walk it. Personally with your all's work habits I don't think a puppy was the best idea since no one is home all day to take the pup out every couple of hours, this can set you way back in house training. But whats done is done, good luck!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Training pads have not worked with our Cairn like your dog he would rather shred them than use them. Instead we kept him in his crate when no one was home and he always respected his crate.

In my opinion, pads confuse the dogs rather than learning them house breaking. You would probably have better results by crating her when you are gone.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

My advice would be to look into doggy daycare or find a neighbor who wants a buddy to walk with. Maybe someone can come midday to walk/play with the dog so that she gets outside to do business. In our neighborhood there are a couple of retired folks who walk dogs for those who work long hours. They like the safety factor of having a dog with them while walking. And often a young teen (too young to have a real job, but old enough to be responsible) will work out well if they can come after school. 

Trying to train a pup to both pads and outside is a very difficult thing. First you are teaching him that it's ok to pee in the house. Then you are telling him it's not. I don't know of many success stories on that one.

Your dog should not be confined to his crate so much. He should be in the crate at night and when you are not home (like running errands). Although I don't know how you are going to contain him during the day once he grows a bit more. I don't think the kitchen is going to cut it. When you are home the dog should be with a person who can keep an eye on him. I would also get lots of durable toys for him to interact with you. 

Also be sure you are feeding the dog a high quality kibble designed to meet the needs of a giant breed pup. Consult your vet or the breeder. You should be feeding him 3 times per day until at least 6 months of age. Then you can cut back to 2 times per day. If you feed him at predictable times you will see a predictable pattern begin to form with elimination. Also, they tend to drink the most water when they eat so they tend to piddle more right after meals and fewer accidents in between.

Your dog should also be getting an hour, minimum, of outdoor exercise daily to stimulate him physically and mentally. Otherwise you may end up with a very bored dog that becomes destructive. And I'm guessing that he is going to be large enough to break down any kind of crate or barrier that you provide to contain him. So I would also be looking at weekly obedience classes as well. Try the park district or a local dog club. If in doubt, check with your vet. They often know of groups doing obedience.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well like I said my dog is pad and house trained. Well we don't use the pads anymore but when we did he would go on the pads and outside, but he only used the pads in emergencies. We have never had an accident, except for the very first night we had him.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Another thought occurred to me...I don't think they make a pee pad big enough for a full grown mastiff. I think you will have a lake in your kitchen some day.


----------



## Gates1026 (Mar 14, 2007)

I am in agreement with briteday, 8-10 straight hours in a crate during the day seems too long for a 4 month old puppy. I tried pads for a short time with my first dog and it ended up just prolonging the time it took to potty train her.

Doggy daycare or a mid day walk seem like great ideas to me as well.


----------



## riprydah (Dec 21, 2007)

Gates1026, thanks for the post but we are not leaving her in the crate for 8-10 hours a day. We are confining her in our kitchen while we're at work. Her crate is in the kitchen and she has access to it.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well what I was saying was that she doesn't deserve to have the kitchen as her space. Since you said she is pee'ing and pooping in it you are making house training alot harder since she is going everwhere. I would crate her, no matter how long it is and just come home during lunch to let her out or hire someone to let her out. I personally wouldn't want to come home with the apartment reeking of pee and poop and having to clean it up daily, I'd rather crate the dog.


----------



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

I would definatley look into doggy daycare or a dog walker as others have suggested. You guys are gone far to long for a 4 month old. I don't really see success unless you change something for the dog. I think your going to confuse him with the crate, kitchen and pee pads. I also think 5-10 minutes is not enough time to allow him to do is business. My dog is 2 and he takes his time picking the right spot and sniffing around. 

Good Luck


----------



## Gates1026 (Mar 14, 2007)

riprydah said:


> Gates1026, thanks for the post but we are not leaving her in the crate for 8-10 hours a day. We are confining her in our kitchen while we're at work. Her crate is in the kitchen and she has access to it.



I apologize, I should have been more specific. I was replying to the advice of another post.

As to your most recent post Durb, I personally disagree. I think that crate training is a great tool that can help with many problems when used correctly. The problem with this situation is that I think you are pushing the limits of what is being used correctly.

If you crate a 4 month old pup for 10 hours per day, the pup will very likely be forced to go against the natural instinct of not eliminating where they sleep. You are forcing this to happen because they can't physically hold it that long.....that is not fair to your puppy. I also see the potential for this dog to learn that eliminating in a crate is ok, this could cause future issues.

I think that if you choose to work and be away for a period of time, you are going to have to make sacrafices to make it work. That price may be a stinky kitchen or money paid for a dog walker.

Just my opinion of course, others may disagree.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well that is why I said for them to come home at lunch or to hire someone to come in and let the dog out.


----------



## Gates1026 (Mar 14, 2007)

Unfortunatley, that is not always possible. It very much depends on your job and how far away from work you live. That is a blanket solution that won't work for everyone.


----------



## Anela (Sep 8, 2007)

You are expecting to much to soon from your pup. You are also asking for big trouble, and your are really gonna get it when he get's bigger unless you severely change course. Keep in mind, that when dog does something wrong, it's the fault of the human in charge, not the dogs.

You need to find a day care or walker that is going to be able to help your dog. A pup should be able to hold it for an hour for each month of age, up to about 8 months. In reality, this is just not possible. They simply have not grown inside or out. Dogs are also creatures of habit, they depend on a schedule for walking, eating and playing. Without this they get confused and frightened. From what I gather, you have none of this. 

As far as house training, you need to get serious about this, pee pads are just not gonna work. At this point of the game, you are just playing around hoping things will work out. Sorry for my bluntness (it does tend to offend) but that's just the way I see it. There are way to many humans who acquire dogs before thinking things through completely. You seem to fit into this category, and now you have a dog (also known as a child with fur). Your situation could very quickly turn impossibly chaotic.

I have a 5 step potty training program that has worked for me and lots of others. If you want it I will post it for you, but given your present situation, I seriously doubt that it will do much good.

Anela


----------

